# Do the former Polizei (police) Sig >Types< seem just a bit special?



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

From my simple, late-bloomer (with handguns) perspective, any of the former service or military handguns have extra appeal.

As a broader context, we know that such guns must be quite reliable and apparently rugged. Own other types which were selected by LEO agencies: two P6, a P225 ('87) plus the Walther P99, CZ PCR.
Weeks ago discovered the existence of all-metal S&W 59 series and bought a 5906.

On our trip to Regensburg/Nuremberg in October, an officer in the N. Bahnhof told me that his department switched years ago from the P6 to the HK P30.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I think so. I was stationed in Nuremberg(Merrell Barracks) back in the day.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Many well made service pistols, do age well and get smoother and just feel better, like a pair of well broken in blue jeans. If they aren’t completely beat to death, these just seem to make very comfortable shooters.

The only police trade-in pistol I have is an old early 2nd generation Glock 17. I took it to the US factory in Smyrna, Georgia and had them go through it shortly after I bought it. They replaced every part, except the frame, slide, barrel and locking block. It still feels, and shoots different than other Glock 17s I’ve fired. Just subtle nuance in feel, but it is there.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

We have seen some all-metal S&W 59 series the 5906 around here and I thought about looking into one. How has yours been and would you buy it again?


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

rickclark28:
Excellent. I only bought the 5906 to be a range gun, having those other types as carry guns.
Because of the weight, my preference as an all-metal carry gun would be a type which has an alloy frame.

My main point is that I prefer the Types of guns which were selected for LEO or military agencies.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

http://loungecdn.luckygunner.com/lounge/media/SW-semi-model-chart-1.jpg


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I haven't pursued them, but agree police/military firearms are generally robust, reliable firearms, and are a bit special to many. I only have a couple that were actually issued military or police firearms, a former British military Webley, and a Glock I was issued in LE. As to the general types issued in LE and/or military; Yep own a few, including HKs, SIGs, and a 5906 or two.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good chart and worth keeping for reference! Thanks...


----------

